# RIP GREG allman



## BobBitchen (May 27, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (May 27, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 2, 2017)

A good show from Hogtown. I saw the GAB about this time. It was a small hall somewhere in Tidewater Va. {Navy} Much better than the ABB show I had seen in 79 or 80.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 2, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> A good show from Hogtown. I saw the GAB about this time. It was a small hall somewhere in Tidewater Va. {Navy} Much better than the ABB show I had seen in 79 or 80.


Nice!

Dickie ain't no slouch either.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 2, 2017)

Nice tribute from Steve Earle.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 20, 2017)

abalonehx said:


>


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 20, 2017)

And this one is my favorite band playing with one of my favorite bands.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 20, 2017)

Come n Go Blues, love that one.
I saw the Allmans on that 94' h.o.r.d.e. festival tour with Blues Traveler at Pine Knob outside Detroit.
With Warren Haynes, they were amazing. Excellent album too, Where It All Begins.
That was good times.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 20, 2017)

The first time I saw the Brothers was back in 79-80 in Dothan Al. Not a great show. I always blamed Cher. Saw the GAB in 82-83 in or near Norfolk Va. Killer show. Never saw them with Warren. He is the man. Gov't Mule is one of the best jam bands. His stuff with Railroad Earth backing him is good too.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 20, 2017)

Late 70s early 80s wasnt their best time. 
When they got Warren though in the early 90s the were on fire though, I think.



the sound isnt great on this unfortunatly, distortion on top


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 20, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> Cher or the drugs/booze? Late 70s early 80s wasnt their best time. A slump really?
> When they got Warren though in the early 90s the were on fire though, I think.


The show I was talking about looked like they were just going through the paces. Didn't have any fire at all. The opening act was Rick Derringer and one of the Winter Brothers. Better than the Brothers.


----------



## draxhemp (Jul 18, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


>


one of my most favorite songs of all time.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Bodyne (Jan 12, 2019)

abalonehx said:


> Late 70s early 80s wasnt their best time.
> When they got Warren though in the early 90s the were on fire though, I think.
> 
> 
> ...


Warren is the shit. Seen Mule quite a few times, never disappointed. Love Allman bros too.


----------



## too larry (Jan 14, 2019)

Dang this thread has been sitting a while. The last time I posted here I had another name.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2019)

too larry said:


>


Best version of their best tune.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


>


I saw that Gregg was buried nest to Skydog.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> I saw that Gregg was buried nest to Skydog.


That's one helluva family


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 18, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> That's one helluva family


to bad he sniched on his own family!last time I saw him live he had to run off the stage to avoid being hit with beer bottles


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2019)

thumper60 said:


> to bad he sniched on his own family!last time I saw him live he had to run off the stage to avoid being hit with beer bottles


Gregg? I only saw him twice. Once during the Cher years, when the band really lacked soul. Then saw the GAB in a small club in the Va Tidewater area. Great show. But that was 82-83. Lots of water under the bridge from then until he died.


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> Gregg? I only saw him twice. Once during the Cher years, when the band really lacked soul. Then saw the GAB in a small club in the Va Tidewater area. Great show. But that was 82-83. Lots of water under the bridge from then until he died.


ya think we talked about this before, him and his brother and others got caught up in a coke deal mid 70s only one not to go to slammer was him.end of the band and the end of him.duane had ALL the gift Gregg just followed! the show he got shamed off the stage was mid 80s outdoor show on the side of a mountain here in maine.lots of bikers


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2019)

thumper60 said:


> ya think we talked about this before, him and his brother and others got caught up in a coke deal mid 70s only one not to go to slammer was him.end of the band and the end of him.duane had ALL the gift Gregg just followed! the show he got shamed off the stage was mid 80s outdoor show on the side of a mountain here in maine.lots of bikers


I do remember now. My mind is like a steel trap. Kind of rusty and a little warped. 

Not great chops on the keys, but Gregg could sing the blues.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2019)

thumper60 said:


> .duane had ALL the gift Gregg just followed!


Duane couldn't sing. Gregg most definitely could.


Gregg's version:

https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-features/the-sorrowful-confessions-of-gregg-allman-108095/


Do you see any chance of the Allmans ever playing again?
I believe anything’s possible.

Would you like to see it happen? If not now, two years from now?
I don’t see how it could now, but I would like to see it happen. When I came back from the trial, I called back to Macon to try to set up more meetings. They wouldn’t talk to me.

Must have hurt. 
Yeah, it did. Especially because the fact is, not one of the Allman Brothers Band, not one of the men in the band, was at that trial. Therefore, I can only believe that they made up their minds on hearsay alone. They weren’t there to see the pressure. They weren’t there to see the cat holding my manuscript right in my nose just daring me, just fucking daring me, to swerve off of it just enough to get me on a perjury charge.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Duane couldn't sing. Gregg most definitely could.
> 
> 
> Gregg's version:
> ...


I agree-imo Greg was a good blues man & the allman's music was better when duane was alive (for the record I think Warren had more talent then both)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2019)

"Some old bed I'll soon be Cher in"  Cher does the pre - Macarena. !


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> "Some old bed I'll soon be Cher in"  Cher does the pre - Macarena. !


That is a fun cut. {I had forgot just what a freak Cher looked like}


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2019)




----------

